# advice on rigging a pearson spoiler cam



## 71cuda (Jun 8, 2009)

thinking about bow fishing, will the kit from bass pro shop work on my spoiler cam? is the spoiler cam ok to rigg? what should the weight be set @? 

thanks


----------

